# cure issues.



## allanyork (Apr 12, 2015)

Hey I'm using the hickory kit cure and I'm trying something a little different. I'm making a wet seasoning and cure. I have 2 lbs of slice beef muscle and I used 1 tablespoon of cure with 3/4 cup of water with my seasoning. Do you think that's enough cure and how long do you think I should cure it for? I have it in the fridge right now cureing. Thanks for any information you can provide. I had it in the fridge over night and now it looks like it might be turning grey?













IMG_20150412_100126.jpg



__ allanyork
__ Apr 12, 2015





Also the roast was starting to change color a bit in the first space but it smelt fine so I don't believe its going bad.


----------



## gary s (Apr 12, 2015)

I.m sure one of the curing Gurus will be by

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 12, 2015)

If it's a prepackaged cure and seasoning kit you need to follow the manufacturers instructions. So we really can't help you. You need to contact the producer. You shouldn't stray from the manufacturers instructions.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 12, 2015)

You need to stop what your doing and follow the manufacture directions. Too much cure can poison. you need to know what the nitrite amount is in the cure packet

You need to weigh the water and the meat then add the weights together then calculate how much cure to use. You can omit the manufacturers cure if the nitrite amount is unknown and add your own cure #1 as long as the PPM is correct by calculations. If the meat is thick you will need to inject. Like said you should not deviate from the manufactures instructions if its a pre packaged kit using the kits ingredients

My 2 cents

Your total weight should be 1075.36 grams water and meat. Now take your weight in grams x 200 (the ppm of cure #1 we are shooting for) / 1,000,000 / .0625 (the percentage of nitrite in Cure #1) = grams of Cure #1 to use. If you don't have a scale that can weigh in tenths of a gram, you can convert Cure #1 to teaspoons by dividing by 5.7.

1075x200 = 215,000

215000/1,000,000=0.215

0.215/.0625=0.344 grams of cure#1 

This is how I calculated it.... Can anyone check my calculation. I pretty sure its ok but not 100%

Thanks

Joe


----------



## gary s (Apr 12, 2015)

Joe Knows !!!

Gary


----------



## allanyork (Apr 12, 2015)

I am useing my own seasonings. I'm only using the cure from the kit. I read the instructions from the kit. But the kit is for a dry seasoning. So I thought I could use Eric's pepper jerky resipe with this cure but I followed the amount of cure from the kit not his about because I'm not sure if its cure number 1


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 12, 2015)

allanyork said:


> I am useing my own seasonings. I'm only using the cure from the kit. I read the instructions from the kit. But the kit is for a dry seasoning. So I thought I could use Eric's pepper jerky resipe with this cure but I followed the amount of cure from the kit not his about because I'm not sure if its cure number 1



Everything you just said there goes against any safe curing procedure. You don't know what type of cure you used from a pre-packaged kit you didn't follow the manufacturers instructions. You tried another recipe with an unknown cure. Therefore none of us can help you.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 12, 2015)

I reiterate, you need stop what your doing and start over again with a new piece of meat, seasoning, water and cure#1. Curing in a solutuion is a totaly different ball game from curing meat  in a rubbed on dry cure.


Can you swing over to roll call and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper welcome

Thanks and happy smoking

Joe

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call


----------



## gary s (Apr 12, 2015)

Another thing is if you are going to use your own seasoning why use the cure from a package ?   

Gary


----------



## allanyork (Apr 12, 2015)

Can't find this fancy cure #1. That answers my question. I didn't know if dry cure is the same as wet cure. And its not. I need more cure. I should have just used salt


----------



## boykjo (Apr 12, 2015)

Fill out yer location in your profile and someone should let you know where you may get cure#1 locally..or You can order some from the sausagemaker.com or get it from amazon..  the good thing about cure # 1 is a small amount should last a long long time and its pretty available


----------



## allanyork (Apr 12, 2015)

OK I understand for next time. Now do you guys think this beef is safe anymore or is it no good just because its been sitting in water and spices over night.


----------



## tropics (Apr 12, 2015)

I am late but reading all the post, IMHO toss better safe then in the Hospital


----------



## ak1 (Apr 12, 2015)

allanyork said:


> Can't find this fancy cure #1. That answers my question. I didn't know if dry cure is the same as wet cure. And its not. I need more cure. I should have just used salt


No, you should not have just used salt. 

Please give us better details about what you want to do.

All we're seeing here is... I bought this seasoning kit, but I used my own seasoning and their cure. But it was designed for dry curing, but I'm wet curing(brining), so my meat is grey...etc, etc, etc.

Forgive me, as this is not mean't to be personal or insulting in any way whatsoever. But, it seems like you have no clue, and you are just guessing.


----------



## allanyork (Apr 12, 2015)

I've used just salt in the past with no problems. And this time I wanted to try some cure. I end up eating it in a week anyway. So can I still dry it and eat it and not get sick. Or is it gone bad now???


----------



## tropics (Apr 12, 2015)

allanyork said:


> I've used just salt in the past with no problems. And this time I wanted to try some cure. I end up eating it in a week anyway. So can I still dry it and eat it and not get sick. Or is it gone bad now???


In all honesty I do not think you are paying any attention, to what the people have said. Sodium Nitrite is deadly!


----------



## allanyork (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't think you are paying attention. I only put in 1 tablespoon. Which is what the kit called for I'm worried that its not enough ffs


----------



## tropics (Apr 12, 2015)

Use as follows:

Cure per pound of ground meat/fat:

U.S. Measurements

Amount of Meat/Fat     Amount of Cure

Vol.     Wt.

1 lb.     1/4 tsp.     .05 oz.

2 lbs.     3/8 tsp.     .08 oz.

3 lbs.     1/2 tsp.     .10 oz.

4 lbs.     3/4 tsp.     .15 oz.

5 lbs.     1 tsp.     .20 oz.

10 lbs. 2 tsp.     .40 oz.

15 lbs. 1 Tbsp.     .55 oz.

20 lbs. 1 Tbsp. + 1 tsp.     .80 oz.

25 lbs. 1 Tbsp. + 2 tsp.     1.00 oz.

50 lbs. 3 Tbsp. + 1 1/4 tsp.     2.00 oz.

100 lbs. 1/4 C. + 2 Tbsp. + 2 tsp.     4.00 oz.

tsp. = teaspoon; Tbsp.= Tablespoon; C. = cup.

oz.= ounce

Although cure #1 has salt in the mix, when using it in sausage making additional salt needs to be added.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 12, 2015)

Allen. The meat is no good and needs to be thrown away and not eaten. if you do not know the sodium nitrite content used in your brine it is unsafe and it can be deadly. Will you die? probably not..... Will you die crossing a busy highway... probably not but why put yourself in harms way.... I'm trying not to scare you.............if the cure you added happened to be  6.25% sodium nitrite  and 93.75% table salt  Using 1 tablespoon of cure # 1 is enough cure for 15 lbs of ground meat to make sausage and you have added that much to a little over 2 lbs. When adding cure #1 to something the amounts are very small....

Hope this helps

Joe


----------



## allanyork (Apr 12, 2015)

IMG_20150412_200300.jpg



__ allanyork
__ Apr 12, 2015


----------



## allanyork (Apr 12, 2015)

0.85% sodium nitrite


----------



## boykjo (Apr 12, 2015)

allanyork said:


> IMG_20150412_200300.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does it say at the bottom..........................

Now that you know what the nitrite amount is you can calculate how much is needed to be added to the liquid and the meat.


----------



## allanyork (Apr 12, 2015)

Lol you are joking right?


----------



## gary s (Apr 12, 2015)

There has been quite a discussion on here about curing, lots of good info. Read through the threads and you will understand. It is very critical that you do not use TOO MUCH  or TOO LITTLE

Gary


----------



## allanyork (Apr 12, 2015)

OK so if I have .85% sodium nitrite with 1 tablespoon of this cure I have .85 grams of sodium nitrite in the batch. So is that too much for 2 lbs???


----------



## tigerregis (Apr 12, 2015)

Did you weigh it? How do you know 1tbsp equals 1 gram?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 12, 2015)

I use Hi Mtn dry cure for jerky sometimes,  in fact just done some last weekend !  It says in the instructions...

Dry cure, use for 2 lbs of whole muscle meat.....

1 tbsp & 1 tsp of included cure !


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 12, 2015)

This is why its difficult to get this stuff! 

I'd usually say give it to the dog but why punish him? Dude throw it away and start over!!!!


----------



## boykjo (Apr 12, 2015)

1075x200 = 215,000

215000/1,000,000=0.215

0.215/0.0085=25.29 grams of cure


----------



## allanyork (Apr 12, 2015)

Are you trying to tell me I put in 25 grams of cure? Or I need 25 grams of cure. Lol I can't help but laugh at you guys


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 12, 2015)

They were trying to help you out !  If you don't like the info given, then seek help elsewhere.  What other forum would try to do calculations for you to try to help ?  Just saying !


----------



## bama bbq (Apr 12, 2015)

I believe the folks have provided the best advice they have. As with any transaction, if the advice is taken or not is the choice of the requestor.


----------



## eman (Apr 12, 2015)

Allan you are talking to folks here that have been curing and making jerky and sausage for many years . They know what they are talking about. If you want to risk poisoning your self or others that is entirely up to you . But The advice you have been given is spot on. Toss the meat chalk it up to a lesson and read up on curing before you try again.


----------



## allanyork (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi everyone :-) this is Allan's wife, I'm trying to understand this too so bare with me because I'm not as educated as you all in curing! My question is this - if a package of cure indicates 1 tbsp of cure per 2 lbs of meat, and this is the instruction followed, with only the addition of water and spices, how can this be unsafe? If only water and spices were added and he used the amount of cure the package instructed would the cure not be diluted then? Thanks all!


----------



## boykjo (Apr 12, 2015)

You didn't follow instructions. you added water.. dry curing and brine curing use different amounts of cure.... you have to look at safe levels of nitrite for each process.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 12, 2015)

@allanyork,

PM me!


----------



## allanyork (Apr 12, 2015)

(This is still allans wife)--OK so dry curing and brining (which I'm guessing brining is what he did since he added water) require different amount of cure, so I understand the concern for safe handling and following instruction.  So, out of curiousity I'm just wondering, in the process of dry curing and brining, generally speaking do you usually require more cure when brining or less? I saw the post about weight of water and such, but can you dumb it down for me please? Lol. (Ps-dont worry I'm going to make sure he throws it out) thanks again! Just trying to wrap my head around it too! I appreciate the responses! :-)


----------



## boykjo (Apr 12, 2015)

thanks dig.... dig is one of our curing experts


----------



## allanyork (Apr 13, 2015)

Solved by diggingdogfarm. Thanks a lot!!!


----------

